# gefakter Online-Shop www.my-apple-discount.de?



## Adlerauge (27 Juli 2011)

Vorsicht!!! Der Shop bietet Ware, die weit unter dem marktüblichen Preis liegt, nur gegen Vorkasse an. Die im Impressum genannte GmbH existiert vermutlich nicht.


----------



## jupp11 (27 Juli 2011)

In den AGB steht ein interessanter Passus > my-apple-discount.de/page/terms


> Lieferung, Warenverfügbarkeit
> .... Sollten gelieferte Waren offensichtliche Material- oder Herstellungsfehler aufweisen, wozu auch Transportschäden zählen, wird der Kunde gebeten, solche Fehler möglichst umgehend gegenüber der *3Gstore.de* GmbH zu reklamieren


3gstore.de


> Der 3Gstore.de zieht sich zum 31. Juli aus dem iPhone-Handel zurück: Die 3Gstore.de GmbH, seit stellt zum Ende des Monats die Geschäftstätigkeit ein - zur Pressemitteilung -


----------



## Hippo (27 Juli 2011)

Interessant ist die (Nicht)Verknüpfung zwischen my-apple-discount.de und 3Gstore.de
Auf díe Schnelle ist mir da nämlich nichts aufgefallen außer Deinem AGB-Auszug
Lagert der discount mal ungefragt die Garantieabwicklung zu 3Gstore aus?


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (28 Juli 2011)

Adlerauge schrieb:


> Die im Impressum genannte GmbH existiert vermutlich nicht.


Wie kommst du darauf? Die Firma existiert sehr wohl und zwar mit der Registernummer HRB 12080 beim AG Bochum. Nur, ist die die Gesellschaft lt. Eintragung vom 18.07.2011 aufgelöst und der Liquidator ist der frühere Gründer der Firma, der auch Gründer von Gulli.com war.


----------



## Adlerauge (28 Juli 2011)

Ich habe nicht in Abrede gestellt, dass es die 3GStore.de GmbH nicht gibt. Die ist sehrwohl existent. Ich bezog mich auf die GmbH im Impressum der Webseite www.my-apple-discount.de
Die beiden GmbH haben doch wohl nichts Gemeinsames. Offensichtlich wurden die AGB der 3GStore.de GmbH unbefugt kopiert und unter der Domain www.my-apple-discount.de platziert.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (28 Juli 2011)

Stimmt! Eine GmbH mit diesem Namen in in Thüringen nicht registriert. Aber vielleicht könnte man ja mal in der Videothek unter der selben Adresse oder bei der MdL in dem "Jugend und Wahlkreisbüro Haskala" fragen, ob man dort schon mal was von der Firma oder dem Herrn Sch. gesehen hat. Nächsten Sonntag habe ich eine Stunde Aufenthalt in Saalfeld. Wenn sich´s einrichten lässt, schaue ich selbst mal hin.

Andere Frage: auf welches Konto soll denn per Vorkasse überwiesen werden?


----------



## jupp11 (28 Juli 2011)

Eine Verbindung zur Diskothek gibt es ggf.

Der Name, auf den die Domain registriert ist, taucht in diesem Zusammenhang auf
>> http://branchenbuch.meinestadt.de/saalfeld-saale/company/6742429

auch die Telefonnummmer im Impressum sieht etwas merkwürdig aus> +49 - 55613344
http://anrufer.info/telefonnummern/05561-334


> Die Rufnummern *05561-334* gehören zum Ortsnetz von *Einbeck*. Es handelt sich um alte Rufnummernblöcke der Deutschen Telekom AG. Die Orte Einbeck, Kreiensen gehören zum Vorwahlgebiet


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (28 Juli 2011)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Andere Frage: auf welches Konto soll denn per Vorkasse überwiesen werden?



Ah, Sparda-Bank West (Essen, Mitte)


> Kontonummer: 0007019094
> BLZ: 36060591


Kontoinhaber ist übrigens tatsächlich der im Impressum genannte Typ.

Viele Leute scheinen dort ja noch nicht bestellt zu haben. Zumindest habe ich eine Bestellbestätigung mit einer Nummer im unteren zweistelligen Bereich gezogen.. Interessanter Weise wird das gleiche Shopsystem verwendet, dass anderen auf diese Weise schon mehrjährige Haftstrafen besorgt hatte (siehe letzten Post hier: http://forum.autosec4u.info/archive/index.php/thread-339-8.html).


----------



## jupp11 (28 Juli 2011)

Adlerauge schrieb:


> Vorsicht!!! Der Shop bietet Ware, die weit unter dem marktüblichen Preis liegt, nur gegen Vorkasse an. Die im Impressum genannte GmbH existiert vermutlich nicht.


Wie bist du auf den Laden aufmerksam geworden?


----------



## Reducal (30 Juli 2011)

Adlerauge schrieb:


> Domain www.my-apple-discount.de


Das wars dann wohl auch schon, oder?


> *Error 404 - Not found*


Dann braucht Rüdiger dort morgen ja gar nicht hin:


> 07318 Saalfeld, Saalstr. 38


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (31 Juli 2011)

Reducal schrieb:


> Dann braucht Rüdiger dort morgen ja gar nicht hin:


Oh doch, dann hat der Betriebsausflug wenigstens auch noch beruflichen Sinn. Aber wie erwartet ist dort nix:


----------



## gulli (3 August 2011)

Anonymus Connectus schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf? Die Firma existiert sehr wohl und zwar mit der Registernummer HRB 12080 beim AG Bochum. Nur, ist die die Gesellschaft lt. Eintragung vom 18.07.2011 aufgelöst und der Liquidator ist der frühere Gründer der Firma, der auch Gründer von Gulli.com war.



100%ig richtig. Und aus der Gulli Zeit habe ich hier auch noch einen uralten CB-Foren-Account. Old times 

Aber genauso richtig ist auch, dass unser *3Gstore*.de mit der Vorkasse-Betrugsnummer des Onlineshops auf *my-apple-discount.de* nichts zu tun hat und wir bereits am 26.7. gegen diesen bei der Polizei Bochum Anzeige (Verdacht auf Vorkasse-Betrug, Urheberrechtsverletzung) erstattet haben:

Polizeipräsidium Bochum
KI 2 - KK 22 -
Computerkriminalität und Urheberrecht
Uhlandstraße 35
44791 Bochum
Tel.: 0234/909-4723

Bisher habe ich von dort noch kein Aktenzeichen erhalten, aber zumindest 1&1 hat wohl nach Mail an [email protected] die Seite abgeschaltet.



> auch die Telefonnummmer im Impressum sieht etwas merkwürdig aus> +49 - 55613344



Ist aber erreichbar. Und es ging am 26.7. dort eine ältere Dame ans Telefon, die sehr glaubwürdig behauptet mit der ganzen Angelegenheit nichts zu tun zu haben, aber zahlreiche Anrufe deshalb erhalten zu haben.

herzlichen Gruß,
Randolf (gulli und 3Gstore-Gründer)

edit: finde es sehr lustig, dass in meinem Profil jetzt steht: Frisch registriert Mitglied seit: 27 Dezember 2005


----------



## Hippo (3 August 2011)

gulli schrieb:


> ... edit: finde es sehr lustig, dass in meinem Profil jetzt steht: Frisch registriert Mitglied seit: 27 Dezember 2005



Das liegt an der Umstellung auf die XenForo-Software ...
... die wurde quasi von null auf hundert von einigen VB4-Entwicklern aus dem Boden gestampft.
Da gabs noch die eine oder andere Macke.
Wenn Du den User aber anklickst - im Datumsfeld findest Du das reale Registrationsdatum


----------



## gulli (3 August 2011)

Danke für die Info zum Forum - und siehe meine PM deshalb.

Wir sind mit dem 3Gstore.de mehrmals Kollateralschaden von derartigen Betrügern geworden und haben vor einiger Zeit auch öffentlich vor einem besonders dreisten Betrüger gewarnt, der unter my3gstore.de gewirkt hat:
http://www.iphoneohnevertrag.de/200...-vor-trittbrettfahrer-my3gstore-wird-gewarnt/


----------



## Insider (4 August 2011)

gulli schrieb:


> und wir bereits am 26.7. gegen diesen bei der Polizei Bochum Anzeige (Verdacht auf Vorkasse-Betrug, Urheberrechtsverletzung) erstattet haben:
> 
> 
> 
> > Polizeipräsidium Bochum


Das war auch gut so, denn nur so kann zügig Schaden abgewendet werden.

Nur, wird das PP Bochum evtl., in der Sache nicht zuständig sein, da der Kontoinhaber womöglich in Essen wohnhaft ist. Macht aber nichts, Essen und Bochum sind ja nahe bei einander und da gibt es sicher einen tragenden Informationsaustausch zwischen den benachbarten Behörden und Anzeige kann man bekanntlich bei jeder Polizei im Bundesgebiet erstatten. Der Fall selbst wird dann dort bearbeitet, wo der Wohnsitz des Verdächtigen ist.


----------



## gulli (4 August 2011)

Gerade reingekommen: Vorgangsnummer 300000-088678-11/8 (...) ist dort verantwortlich


----------



## Heiko (4 August 2011)

Bitte keine Realnamen posten.


----------



## webtaxi (20 März 2013)

Die Webseite 3Gstore.de wird jetzt weitergeleitet zur Seite 3g.de. Dort steht jetzt aber eine eindere Adresse als vorher. Vorher war es Einbeck (Rufnummer 05561-334 ist von Einbeck), jetzt Shanghai China mit einer Berliner Vorwahlnummer im Impressum. Komisch.


----------



## Heiko (20 März 2013)

"Komisch" ist eher noch höflich formuliert...


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 März 2013)

Domaininhaber: W*** Ph***
Teebik Inc. Germany
Lyoner Straße 14
Frankfurt
(einfach den Namen googlen, der anhande der Angaben weiter unten noch gefunden werden kann, wenn man nicht die denic.de besuchen will)


auch:
_TEEBIK INC_. Charlottenstrasse 68, 10117, BERLIN

und kuckt mal, wem der nette Herr die Domain abgekauft hat...
http://www.firmenpresse.de/pressinfo499709.html

R.J., einst als Gründer des Portals gulli.com bekannt. So klein ist die Welt. Ein Witz, Mann.
Übrigens findet man jede Menge junger deutscher Mitarbeiter des Unternehmens, teils über den Namen "avazu"

zB

Avazu Inc.
Dxxx Pxxx
+86 21 54663xxx
[email protected]
(ein Niederbayer, der in der Münchner Gegend wohnt)
(eigentlich ist das eher ein Bayrisch-Chinesisches-Joint-Venture, wie mir scheint)
(eine AVAZU INC finde ich in Shanghai, aber eine TEEBIK Inc nicht, evtl. eine Umbenennung?!)
(und hat die AVAZU Inc etwas mit der NETIMPACT Inc zu tun? Die Welt ist klein - und das Böse ist oft nicht weit entfernt vom hellen Licht)


Und: Wer findet Herrn R.J. auf dieser Seite?
http://de.slideshare.net/weimoments
Wer hat wem warum so viel Geld für die Domain bezahlt?
Ist der User gulli noch hier? (gerne per PN. Domainhandel war nie mein Thema)


edit: Sorry, das wurde ja schon 2011 erarbeitet:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...p-www-my-apple-discount-de.35812/#post-333360

Also, ab in den Gulli damit. Mit allem.


----------

